# What type and do you know where I can find this plug?



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

Try that again


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

bobs vintage electrical supply has them


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> bobs vintage electrical supply has them


Don't know bob. A better direction?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

its a 120 v twist lock. not uncommon


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't seem to find this particular one. It's two pronged and all I can find it 3, 4 or more.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah sorry that might be hard to find without the ground. ill check around


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

I was able to find this but don't know if female side is the same as the male. 

http://imageserver.grainger.com/is/image/Grainger/4HD36_AS01?$productdetail$


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I think we have a tank load of those at our local Barbizon


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

What makes this search even more difficult is the company was bought out in 1969 and they were'nt known for this type of equipment so this may have been some sort of prototype as it appears to be the only one in existence. So there's no information out there to assist in my search if you will as far as the appliance is concerned.


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

Edrick said:


> I think we have a tank load of those at our local Barbizon


I'd settle for 1. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a NEMA ML-1 inlet

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...v_nema_ml_1_2_pole_2_wire_7466_7467_7468.html


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Looks like a NEMA ML-1 inlet
> 
> http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...v_nema_ml_1_2_pole_2_wire_7466_7467_7468.html



Nice, thanks :thumbsup: I was able to find an old Hubbell female connector on ebay. Ordered and crossing my fingers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

esublime said:


> Nice, thanks :thumbsup: I was able to find an old Hubbell female connector on ebay. Ordered and crossing my fingers.


The stuff is still available new from Hubbell

You are looking for midget twist locks


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> The stuff is still available new from Hubbell
> 
> You are looking for midget twist locks



Yeah but being an antique piece want to try and get close to the era.  What I found is old stock new in the box. :thumbsup:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

esublime said:


> What makes this search even more difficult is the company was bought out in 1969 and they were'nt known for this type of equipment so this may have been some sort of prototype as it appears to be the only one in existence.


 
What was it used for?


----------



## esublime (Aug 21, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What was it used for?


At this point actual intention of it is unknown but I can only make a good guess at an early version of a hot dog carousel. The hot dogs would be placed in the top, work their way down and eventually dumped into the bottom which would also be a bun warmer. It was made somewhere between 1941 and 1969. Still in the history discovery process.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

We had a metric ****-load of those receptacles and plugs at school.
A long time ago they had used twistlocks as their speaker cables, before Neutrik Speakons were ever thought of.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> We had a metric ****-load of those receptacles and plugs at school.
> A long time ago they had used twistlocks as their speaker cables, before Neutrik Speakons were ever thought of.


my high school theater steal uses thoes for there speakers


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I have one of those along with a set of cord caps too.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

hubble twistloc 2 pole 
i have a few of them too (both male and female)
still used in some industrial equipment. for example connections for reject solenoid on powers bottle inspection equipment.
I have my dc rotisserie motors equipped (permanent magnet) with them, makes it easy to connect to the speed controller and switch between the small and large motors


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Think I might get some wp ones and use them on my winch


----------

